
What Are My Photos Revealing About Me? - atg_abhishek
https://themarkup.org/ask-the-markup/2020/03/12/photos-privacy
======
zzo38computer
I don't take photographs and put in computer available to the public, although
sometimes other people have done so and given to me the picture, I have
stripped the metadata (using exiftool, which can also read or alter metadata
too).

Note, you could also enter false metadata.

Of course there may still be data that is part of the picture itself; for some
purposes, you can crop it. If it is JPEG, I think that losslessly cropping by
a multiple of 8 would be possible, although I don't know what program will do
this.

~~~
tropo
jpegtran -crop WxH+X+Y photo.jpg > cropped.jpg

The upper left corner of the result has to be on a compression block boundary.
Those blocks are 8x8, but the Cb and Cr channels may be half resolution and
thus 16x16 in your image.

